
Co-browsing for dispersed teams Work in synchrony from many screens - arkadiyb
https://plutoview.com/
======
arkadiyb
In March 2020, work and education came to a standstill. Businesses, schools,
and universities had to scramble to transition to a remote model. Thankfully,
the Internet exists as a tool not only for browsing social media, but also for
increasing productivity to previously unattainable levels. Classes have gone
from lecture halls to video conferences. Employees have learned what meetings
could’ve actually been phone calls all along. However, video conferences and
phone calls are not equal to face-to-face interactions. Indeed, it remains
unclear when it will be possible to resume classroom instruction and office
work. Plutoview can make this difficult time a bit more manageable.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0lODs0bj_0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0lODs0bj_0)

